# 8-frame dimensions



## bspaugh (Mar 7, 2007)

Would someone please give me the interior measurements for an 8-frame medium? I have a couple of plans, but can't decide if the measurements are interior or exterior, and depend on thickness of boards. Betterbee lists theirs as 20 x 14, but their lumber is 7/8" thick while the plans call for 3/4". Brushy Mountain says theirs are 13 3/4 x 19 3/4. I assume those are exterior dimensions, and that matches Betterbee if you subtract 2 x 1/8 for the thicker boards.

Then I have a plan that says 19 5/16 x 16 3/16 for a 10-frame, from which I would subtract 2 3/4" (3/8+1+3/8+1) Which would be 13 7/16??? But if each frame takes 1", the the interior should be (8*1)+(9*3/8) = 11 3/8. Add two thicknesses of 3/4" wood and that is only 12 7/8. 

Then another plan whose dimensions for a 10-frame it is 19 3/4 long pieces one way, and the other pieces are 14 5/8 but appear to but flush to the longer pieces so don't extend to the edge.

My spouse is willing to help me (insists on it since it his equipment and I couldn't possibly be capable of doing this myself), but he wants to know every detail before he starts, definitive plan that only he can change. Working with spouses can be trying, but I guess its better than the alternative.

The plans I have found are a page from a book by a person who set the world record for honey production (sorry, don't remember the name), and 5-frame nuc from Honey Run Apiaries, and a 10-frame plan illustrated by Peter Kauffman. Of course, each has different joinings - a 2 step dado, a 3/8 dado, and flush. I am planning on using a standard 3/8" dado for the joins and frame rest, unless someone here convinces me otherwise.

Thank you. Please advise if I should post this in the equipment forum instead of here.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd suggest you get the exact dimensions of whatever supplier you might potentially buy from in the future
after you build a few you may decide it's not worth the trouble and you'll want your equipment to match any stuff you buy
I built my first couple of hives but bought a dozen boxes this year
they're quite a bit of work to build if you put TLC into them

Dave


----------



## bspaugh (Mar 7, 2007)

The wood for each 8frame medium was only $1.68 though. Yes, we need to run it through the planer, but as much as that thing cost ought to use it more than it is.

Future - I want to play with TBH or horizontal hives. Like your horizontal and supering, and have been following MBs results with that. But, DH wants me to start with the "proven" stuff. I am stretching him to get 8-frames rather than 10-frames. Haven't broached the subject of making/using topbars rather than frames. Or the frames several are using without foundation. Got a box of Mann Lake 120 to start with.

Found an old thread here that seemed to settle on 14" or 13 3/4" outer dimensions, and talked a lot about having extra room to get the first frame out, or squeeze in extra. Then MB ID'd the minimum size which is what I had calculated.

(Michael - do you object the "MB" abbreviation?)


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

$1.68
YIKES!! where can I get some
seriously, that makes it worthwhile, I've been getting lumber at the big orange box
but still, if your gonna put the effort into it, make it match your local supplier
hopefully somebody here can give you dimensions, I've never used 8 frame stuff

my start with the long hives kinda flopped last year due to a lack of bees to put in them
things are looking good this year, I have 2 nucs and 2 packages going 
will post pics

Dave


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*dimensions*

It's easy to make most every part that goes into the hive. I would say frames are an exception because they're inexpensive to but and it takes many set-ups. I made 2 complete hives (minus frames) with box joints last year as well as 4 supers using 7/8 pine I swapped some work for. First I bought one super from the nearest reliable supplier and used the dimensions as a guide. That way I knew that any additional equipment would match what I was building. It was a lot of work ( build a jig to make box joints and make sure everything lined up properly and fit snug. I also made a hinged fixture to cut the handholds on the table saw. When all was said and done, I had two hives I could be proud of. I also made a hive tool by tracing one onto an old lawnmower blade and hacksawing and grinding it to shape. I made a smoker that works great although it looks a little odd, from scratch out of cans I got at the recycling center and leather and other odds and ends I had around. It wasn't about the money, I just wanted use some old New England determination. SO, go for it and remember take your time and work safely.I know this is long and doesn't answer your question, but I wanted to encourage you go through with your idea.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree with the reccomendation to buy a box from your favorite supplier and copy the dimensions. I would also recommend that your start right out with all mediums. I run a mish mash of different equipment with ten and eight frame equipment, small, medium, western medium, and deep supers, screened and solid bottom boards, telescoping and migratory covers, etc, etc, etc. I'm too far into this now to scrap everything and start over so I just have to live with it, but I wouldn't wish it on anyone else. If you start out using only 8 frame mediums, you will always have something you can lift without help and by stacking them four high you will have the standard two box brood chamber. The bees won't care.


----------



## bspaugh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rough-cut wood was $49.50. Out of that I now have 16 medium boxes and 3 telescoping covers, 2 medium nucs and migratory covers, pieces for a 6-frame observation hive, and a little wood to go towards bottoms and/or inner covers.

You can't get this much from $50 of wood from Lowes. I went to a local backyard mill that we frequently get wood from (we are on the edge of the Adirondacks - lots of backyard mills). DH has a fully equipped woodworking shop. He just needed to decide to do it, and he finally did. I noticed we did not use his shaper, bandsaw, dovetail set, I forget the name but something that looks like a drill press but makes square holes, but we did use the planer, jointer, table saw and dado blades, router, drill press, miter box, air guns (including an air shear that I didn't know we had for the 26-gauge metal we happened to have for the tops).

So, if you don't have such equipment, expect to pay more. When he was dragging his feet so bad I checked finished lumber prices at Lowes and quickly decided it would cost as much as buying the precut pieces.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Widths on eight frame equipment vary from 13 1/2" to 14 1/4". Mine are all 13 3/4". Most are from Miller Bee Supply and the rest are from Brushy Mt. or they are cut down from ten frame equipment I had. That's outside, but all of these I've seen were still 3/4" lumber, not 7/8". Mann Lake's and Betterbee's are 14".


----------



## rjbudo (Apr 5, 2007)

I have 8-frame equipment from both Miller and Brushy Mountain. In both cases, the outer width dimension is 13-3/4", and the inner width is 12-1/4". Eight frames at 1-3/8 takes up 11 inches, so there is a gap on each side of 5/8" if the frames are pushed together. This seems to violate bee space, but I have not seen burr comb. (I probably cheat the frames apart a bit to cut down the 5/8" gaps).

I'm not sure that 8-frame equipment has been fully standardized, so if you pick a supplier, you are likely nominating that supplier for life.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm not sure that 8-frame equipment has been fully standardized, so if you pick a supplier, you are likely nominating that supplier for life.

Kind of. You probably should look at what accessories you might want and what's available in that size. You can get 13 3/4" from Brushy Mt, Miller and Western Bee Supply. You can get 14" from Mann Lake, Betterbee and Western Bee Supply.


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

We can and have for years provided all four "standard" 8-frame sizes.

13 3/4"

13 7/8"

14"

14 1/4"

Pricing is the same as 10-frame counterpart due to setup times.

Rick
Western Bee


----------



## Ellen (Dec 25, 2006)

I have Brushy Mt. 8-frame equipment, and I want to buy slatted racks for it. Will the Betterbee racks fit?
Thanks.
Ellen


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have Brushy Mt. 8-frame equipment, and I want to buy slatted racks for it. Will the Betterbee racks fit?
Thanks.

The Brushy Mt equipment is 13 3/4" and the Betterbee rack is 14" this will leave 1/8" of the rack protruding from each side. If that's acceptable to you, then yes, it will fit.


----------

